# Steam summer sale



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 1, 2011)

valve complete pack 82% off

everything valve has made  for £25

that's  just  so fucking ridiculous


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 1, 2011)

Telltale Complete Pack   again 82%  off   all the new sam and max, monkey island  and  back to the future games.


----------



## grit (Jul 1, 2011)

Yet a year after release black ops is still 30


----------



## LDR (Jul 1, 2011)

You get Portal 2 included in the Valve pack.  That's just silly.  In an amazingly good way.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 1, 2011)

grit said:


> Yet a year after release black ops is still 30


 
And still rubbish.


----------



## grit (Jul 2, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> And still rubbish.


 
Really? I dont have high expectations of it, but I feel like I should play such a big game (MP specifically), but I'm not paying full whack.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 2, 2011)

grit said:


> Really? I dont have high expectations of it, but I feel like I should play such a big game (MP specifically), but I'm not paying full whack.


 
Yeah. Battlefield: Bad Company 2, Crysis 2, Bulletstorm.. all much better.


----------



## grit (Jul 2, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah. Battlefield: Bad Company 2, Crysis 2, Bulletstorm.. all much better.


 
Yeah I'm a big BC2 fan, I have heard so many complaints about crysis 2 I've avoided it (I had one mate uninstall it after about 2 hours of play).


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 2, 2011)

grit said:


> Yeah I'm a big BC2 fan, I have heard so many complaints about crysis 2 I've avoided it (I had one mate uninstall it after about 2 hours of play).


 
Really? Why? It's brilliant


----------



## grit (Jul 2, 2011)

Having a LOT of fun buying games for about 2 quid on Steam. Just got hamiltons great adventure, star wars knights of the old republic and braid. Total cost under a tenner 

Gabe is a fucking genius.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 2, 2011)

Shippy, my son bows down before you because to his utter shock and disbelief *I* suggested I buy the Valve pack for him this morning after reading this......he was like WTF?!?   

I don't generally buy him presents for no reason, like  but told him that since he doesn't have a console here (other than a ds) it seems fair to me (he uses Steam already but only plays the free games) and also that he was especially kind to a friend on school journey (the friend moved out of their group tent to a tent on his own cos he was getting the piss taken out of him and even though my son thought he was being a little bit over sensitive, he moved out with him to keep him company, which I thought was ace, especially cos he said that then the first night was quite depressing cos his friend was all sad hehe!) but most of all (and I saw the 'Oh riiiiiight - now it makes sense' lightbulb go off when I said this....) well, if there's one thing I find it impossible to resist, it's a fucking great bargain, lol!

Buuuuut - I have a question - there's nowhere that indicates the size of the pack. I know it's not a massive problem because *he doesn't have to download all the games at once, eh?* But my question is, *if he installs GAME A, then uninstalls to get GAME B (because of space issues), can he still reinstall GAME A at a later date?* 

If not then I'll need to buy an external HD probs, which is no bad thing cos I should anyway BUT I've already dipped into my savings to buy this and I defo can't afford to buy a HD _right now_, so I'd need to let him know that he'll basically just be limited in what he can install till I can, iyswim.

Anyone know?


----------



## grit (Jul 2, 2011)

sheothebudworths said:


> Shippy, my son bows down before you because to his utter shock and disbelief *I* suggested I buy the Valve pack for him this morning after reading this......he was like WTF?!?
> 
> I don't generally buy him presents for no reason, like  but told him that since he doesn't have a console here (other than a ds) it seems fair to me (he uses Steam already but only plays the free games) and also that he was especially kind to a friend on school journey (the friend moved out of their group tent to a tent on his own cos he was getting the piss taken out of him and even though my son thought he was being a little bit over sensitive, he moved out with him to keep him company, which I thought was ace, especially cos he said that then the first night was quite depressing cos his friend was all sad hehe!) but most of all (and I saw the 'Oh riiiiiight - now it makes sense' lightbulb go off when I said this....) well, if there's one thing I find it impossible to resist, it's a fucking great bargain, lol!
> 
> ...


 
Yeah no problem you can uninstall reinstall games at will, they are not dependent. Running games off an external HD is really not advisable.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 2, 2011)

Ah right - shows how much I know!   But not neccessary anyway as it turns out!  
Cheers for that, grit - just what I was hoping for!


----------



## grit (Jul 2, 2011)

sheothebudworths said:


> Ah right - shows how much I know!   But not neccessary anyway as it turns out!
> Cheers for that, grit - just what I was hoping for!


 
No problem I'd imagine you are now the coolest parent in the world 

Sounds like the little fella deserves it, fair play.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 2, 2011)

the ID   pack is  under £20   and  charts the history of shooters

that's almost educational


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 2, 2011)

the unreal pack is £15...  jesus


http://store.steampowered.com/sale/Summer2011Packs


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 2, 2011)

BFBC2 for £5 
Hydrophobia Prophecy for £3.50


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 2, 2011)

I picked up Frozen Synapse for cheap, which is supposed to be a good squad-level tactical skirmisher, and also comes with a free "gift" licence which you can send to somebody else. I've not actually played it yet mind you.


----------



## mattie (Jul 2, 2011)

I bought the Valve pack and I've just played left4dead, which didn't seem to last very long.  

I tried it on multiplayer, I was so shit they decided to kick me out.



Kids can be so cruel.


----------



## grit (Jul 3, 2011)

Do yourselves a favour and buy hamiltons big adventure for about 3 quid, its an extremely fun puzzle game


----------



## creak (Jul 3, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> BFBC2 for £5


 I just got this too, am well pleased


----------



## Sunray (Jul 3, 2011)

Battlefield 2 and Darksiders for 5 quid each is a bargain


----------



## treelover (Jul 4, 2011)

Two Worlds 2 for 8.50,

btw, hydrophobia prophecy is great, bought it a few days ago..


----------



## Sunray (Jul 4, 2011)

Now I've played BF2, 5 quid!  Thought it would be a bit old gen, but its a modern game that stresses the graphics card and looks amazing.


----------



## treelover (Jul 4, 2011)

I wanted to get that for the graphics, but i just don't play modern warfare games, in fact they sicken me..


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 4, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Now I've played BF2, 5 quid!  Thought it would be a bit old gen, but its a modern game that stresses the graphics card and looks amazing.


 
Yeah, looks great, huh? Especially for a cross-platform title.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes, looks very good indeed.  Much much better than I was expecting.  Dice's engine is polished.  Like the destructible environments.  Shoot through wood and stuff.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 4, 2011)

Well I think this engine - Frostbite - is being used as the main engine across all new EA games for the forseeable future. Including racing games. That needs some citation though.

£5 really was a bargain. Played a bit online tonight. It's a much neater experience on PC than it is on Xbox.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 4, 2011)

grit said:


> Yeah I'm a big BC2 fan, I have heard so many complaints about crysis 2 I've avoided it (I had one mate uninstall it after about 2 hours of play).


 
Played an hour or so of Crysis 2 tonight. Just to reiterate, it's brilliant


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 4, 2011)

It's not Steam, but Crysis 1 is £3.95 in Direct2Drive's summer sale: http://www.direct2drive.co.uk/promos/summer-sale/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 4, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Well I think this engine - Frostbite - is being used as the main engine across all new EA games for the forseeable future. Including racing games. That needs some citation though.
> 
> £5 really was a bargain. Played a bit online tonight. It's a much neater experience on PC than it is on Xbox.


 
Neater?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 4, 2011)

It's a control & graphics thing. Just as much fun on the 360, just not as polished. As you'd expect from a platform that's 5 years newer.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 4, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> It's a control & graphics thing. Just as much fun on the 360, just not as polished. As you'd expect from a platform that's 5 years newer.


 
Ah right I thought you meant it was neater in terms of getting online etc, wondered what it did different from the standard PC/server choice thing.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 5, 2011)

Not much, tbh. Although B3 will support 64 player maps.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 5, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Not much, tbh. Although B3 will support 64 player maps.


 
Yeah...that would be sweet to have on the 360!


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 5, 2011)

mattie said:


> I bought the Valve pack and I've just played left4dead, which didn't seem to last very long.



I'm hammering L4D2 at the moment.  There's some cracking missions. I tend to do the usual multiplayer rather than the versus (ie playing as the infected). people on versus seem to be more precious who they play with.  I'm [U75] Shoes if you make it to L4D2


----------



## Sunray (Jul 5, 2011)

Hmm nothing much worth having in the last two days...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 5, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Hmm nothing much worth having in the last two days...


 
Also worth looking at www.direct2drive.com - I picked up Oblivion GOTYE for £6.55 just so I had it to replay before Skyrim comes out.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 6, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Also worth looking at www.direct2drive.com - I picked up Oblivion GOTYE for £6.55 just so I had it to replay before Skyrim comes out.


 
How did you do that, I can't buy it as its not letting me, country restricted it says.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 6, 2011)

Sunray said:


> How did you do that, I can't buy it as its not letting me, country restricted it says.


 
Ah, sorry, http://www.direct2drive.co.uk/ - it's supposed to auto-redirect.


----------



## such and such (Jul 7, 2011)

I kind of want to buy Civilisation but am scared I will never leave the house if I do


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 7, 2011)

So? The outside world is nothing special.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 7, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> So? The outside world is nothing special.


 
+1


----------



## such and such (Jul 7, 2011)

Hhhhmmm it IS winter in Melbourne at the moment


----------



## Sunray (Jul 7, 2011)

Prototype looks cool and even though its a rather expensive 7.50 I got it in the last 20 minutes.  

Wonder if anything good in day 8?


----------



## treelover (Jul 16, 2011)

Imo, it wasn't a brilliant sale, not to many bargains this year: I bought Stalker, Call of Pripyat and Two Worlds 2, the latter imo, is very good, very atmospheric, with great graphics, though combat while visceral is a bit uneven, but there are mods..


----------



## Sunray (Jul 16, 2011)

I got Darksiders , BF2 : Bad Company, Assassins Creed Brotherhood, Amnesia : Dark Decent and Prototype.  Darksiders has me hooked.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 16, 2011)

You play ACreed with a joypad?


----------



## Sunray (Jul 18, 2011)

No, I've never felt the need to use my 360 controllers to play a game on my PC apart from geometry wars.

Why did you ask?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 18, 2011)

I use the 360 pad for sports games and driving games.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 18, 2011)

And Fallout.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 19, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> And Fallout.


 
ohhh no, wrong.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 19, 2011)

I preferred it. Not sure why. I'm normally keyboard and mouse all the way. Just felt like a pad was the right input for Fallout.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 19, 2011)

Got the Valve pack - fantastic value!  Only problem - GMod now takes an age to load (presumably because it now contains every asset from every game - yipee!).

Any suggestions how to manage this?


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 19, 2011)

I got Mass Effect, to see what all the fuss was about. It's good, but by god is it riddled with bugs.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 20, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> I preferred it. Not sure why. I'm normally keyboard and mouse all the way. Just felt like a pad was the right input for Fallout.


 
I used the xbox controller on my PC, it's cause the manual aiming feels shite anyway so you're best to just go with Vats and the joypad is better for movement.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 20, 2011)

Does VATS not spoil that game? (never played just watched a bit).


----------



## revol68 (Jul 20, 2011)

alsoknownas said:


> Does VATS not spoil that game? (never played just watched a bit).


 
not at all, makes it better as an RPG, the shooting mechanics are such that you only want to be free aiming now and then, often out of desperation.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 20, 2011)

But it seems like, well... cheating.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 20, 2011)

alsoknownas said:


> But it seems like, well... cheating.



not at all, you got to mange your vats, it's no more cheating than turn based battle systems in JRPGs.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, I see.  So if you overuse it it runs out or whatever.  Sounds okay I suppose.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 21, 2011)

It's based around the system they used in the previous Fallout games, which were turn based, so you need to spend points which regenerate with time; you have to duck and dive for a bit before jumping out in the open and unleashing your awesome bullet time balls-blowing-off attack. One bonus of it is also that if, like me, you are quite shit at FPSes, you can still do pretty well in fights. (I think your skills also affect the accuracy of shooty crosshairs mode as well though.)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 24, 2011)

Civ 5 is going for a tenner this weekend, sale still on.


----------



## mattie (Nov 24, 2011)

Just bought Fallout Las Vegas for £3.50odd, they've got the Stalker series going cheap as well. Any particular recommendations for any given variant, or start with the earliest (I think Chernobyl) and go from there?


----------



## tommers (Nov 24, 2011)

New vegas for £3.50 is fantastic stuff.

I look but I've got enough games to last me till the Summer sale, tbf.  I haven't even touched BF3 yet.


----------

